# update on Gray and Stripey



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

my old thread is now a few pages back so figured I'd just make a new one, lol. Gray is now Ashke and Stripey is now Lavan. tomorrow will be 2 weeks and they both have a decent amount of regrowth going on 
Ashke








what I woke up to this morning 








Lavan








here's when I first got them so you can see how they used to look


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow. They look fantastic


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it's kind of amazing to me to see how much they've changed in just a couple of weeks


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Lavan looked like a female when you first got him. I love how Ashke looks like he's wearing a black outfit, the way his black stops right at his head.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

he's got that spot on his head like a little hat as well, and the mustache and goatee, lol


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

They look great!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

poor things, it's so sad seeing fish in such bad condition, good thing you got them and they're looking so much better


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They look great! Lavan needs more face time though, lol! Ashke is so pretty! I wanna steal heeem!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, Lavan was much too busy looking for food to pay attention to the camera


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehe selfish bugger XP


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

still looking for food, but at least you can see his face, lol, still a skinny little bugger


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah! So thin  I hope he fattens up good, he makes those tattered fins look too heavy!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do you think Lavan might be a Plakat?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm thinking PK or young VT is most likely but still not sure, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He looks VTish to me 
Btw I saw the cutest boston terrier today at the vet X3


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

*grabby hands*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I want a corgi. My grandmother had one and I adored her. When we dogsat her, she would herd our cats around, it was so cute. But then my grandmum got remarried and her new husband overfed Sadie and she got HUGE. A fat corgi is not a pretty sight. 

So as to not encourage the hijacking of this thread: I'm gonna place my bets on plakat.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

seems like Ashke is marbling some, he was pretty much solid dark except for his head and the new growth and now he has some lighter patches








Lavan's pics always end up so dark, oi


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Lavan's like "You can't see me! Ha!" I can't wait to see what kind of tail he ends up with. And Ashke's cute, he does look like he's going to marble up a bit.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Silly Lavan X( He wants us to keep guessing! Ashke's fins are growing nicely!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Ashke's marbleyness








better pic of Lavan's colors, can kind of tell he's got a bit of blueish


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe a blue-red marble? That would be interesting if Lavan did turn out to be multicolor or marble. Lavan is like, "Ach, there's the camera, gotta swim into the darkest part of my tank!"


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

more like, "I like the top because that's where the food goes," lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Food, it's all about the food with these guys. I feel like I'm running a betta banquet hall some days. >.< My three guys with fin issues get high-protein, vitamin enhanced food, my one girl can only have small pellets, not big pellets, my other guy will only eat bloodworms, one batch of cories will eat anything, the others will only eat shrimp pellets . . . I'm gonna put an apron on and just call myself a short-order waitress.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, make up a tiny little menu and stick it in their tanks and feed them whichever item they bite at first


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, I would except I don't want to encourage their picky, spoiled behavior, they're already such food snobs. :lol: And I still can't get my guppies to eat their food before it sinks and makes a mess. Anyway, I'm so glad Lavan and Ashke are looking better.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to steal Ashke! Lol! Luckily I have no food problems, they all want worms -__-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

At least it makes it easier on you, hehe.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That it does hehehe!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, mine pretty much at least try to eat everything, including chopsticks and my fingers, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ashke: "Choooopstiiiicks!"
Lavan: "Fiiiiiiingeeerrrrs!"


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol
so Lavan looks like he may be getting a bit of blue iridescence along his body now. I think he just wants to keep me guessing, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's like getting 16 bettas all in one, except you never have one for more than a day. The amazing ever-changing betta Lavan!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Ashke is changing it up on me too, lol. most of his body is still dark, but more of the area near his head is looking more fleshy colored and his fins have random clearish spots in the dark, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're doing it to torment you. >.< Or they keep having little identity crises. "I'm gonna be a marble today. Nah, I wanna be all black. Nah, maybe I wanna be purple. Nah, I'll try being purple tomorrow, I'll be marble today."


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

maybe it's their way of trying to get extra attention "mommy mommy, look what I can do! *change color*"


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Extra attention and extra food as a reward.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, they've been getting like 4 meals a day to help with fin growth and putting on weight, little oinkers


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good stuff too, I bet, not just pellets. Same with Riceball, he gets da bloodworms for almost every meal while everyone else gets pellets. All my other bettas are starting to wish THEY had fin issues too.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 3 different kinds of pellets so they all get a variety at least, lol. Ashke and Lavan have been getting 1 or 2 meals of something frozen a day (I have 3 different frozen options as well, lol)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I really should try frozen brine shrimp but I've discovered that so far, everything except bloodworms just sinks to the bottom. I like the convenience of bloodworms, just pick one out with the tweezers and dangle it. I need to find frozen baby brine shrimp somewhere, too. 

Oooh, that reminds me. One of my local pet stores keeps a tank of brine shrimp. Do you think it's healthy enough to feed my bettas or should I be worried that the shrimp have parasites or something?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I usually manage to pick out one or two brine shrimp with chopsticks. half the time they stick which I think is the cause of a lot of the biting of the chopsticks, lol. I haven't really heard of brine shrimp carrying a lot of disease. plus you hatch them in salty water so it seems like most of the stuff that would be on them probably wouldn't survive in fresh water, but not completely sure on it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hmm. I may try the brine shrimp at the pet store. At this point I don't know where I'd set up a brine shrimp hatchery of my own, too many betta tanks! 

One of these days you should get someone to record you feeding, I wanna see the chopstick biting.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, I'll see if I can do it myself tonight. we'll see if any of them cooperate, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Probably they won't, the little buggers always know when the camera is on them, haha.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

but like that's going to stop them when there's food involved, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nope, that's true. It's all about the food.


----------

